# طريقة كتابة تقرير اعمال مساحية



## عدنان ابراهيم (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوه المهندسين 
عند الانتهاء من الاعمال المساحية عادتاً يكون من المفترض علينا كتابة تقرير نوثق فيه الاعمال التي قمنا بها يسمى تقرير الاعمال المساحية

السؤال موجه للأخوه المهندسين 
ماهي الصيغة العلمية التي يمكننا اتباعها لكتابة مثل هذا التقرير ؟؟

ارجو من جميع المهندسين طرح المشاركه في هذا الموضوع وطرح خبراتهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ماستر سيرفاى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وأنتم بخير




تنويه هام للعضو الكريم
يحظر وضع اعلانات تجارية بالمشاركات
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

عدنان ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخوه المهندسين
> عند الانتهاء من الاعمال المساحية عادتاً يكون من المفترض علينا كتابة تقرير نوثق فيه الاعمال التي قمنا بها يسمى تقرير الاعمال المساحية
> 
> ...


 


الاخ الكريم عدنان
الموضوع لا يلتفت اليه الكثيرون لذا تم تثبيت الموضوع لكونه جديد
رجاء التفاعل من الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## mnci (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى عمرو تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## garary (21 سبتمبر 2008)

عند كتابة اى تقرير فنى لابد فى البداية ان نضع عدة نقاط توضح حيثيات المشروع ومنها.
1/ اسم المشروع
2/ الجهة المالكة للمشروع
3/ الجهة المنفذة للمشروع
4/ رقم العقد
5/ تاريخ استلام الموقع
6/ تاريخ بدء العمل بالمشروع
7/ المدة الزمنية للمشروع
ثم بعد ذلك البدء فى كتابة التقرير الفنى وهنا مايخص الموضوع المطروع كتابة تقرير حول الاعمال المساحية .ويتلخص فى الاتى:
1- تم تحديد نقاط الضبط الراسى Bm حيث اخذت القرءات وتم تدوينها.
2- تم تحديد محور الطريق بمسافات لاتزيد عن 25 مترا وفى المنحنيات بمسافات لاتزيد عن 10 امتار 
3- جارى العمل فى رصد الميزانية الطولية والعرضية للطريق.
هذا كمثال لتنفيذ طريق .وفى المرة القادمة سوف نوضح اكثر .


----------



## مزن محمود (21 سبتمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank its very usefull


----------



## صلاح عجم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## هاجس اليمن (21 سبتمبر 2008)

وبلاضافة الى مكان العمل


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا اعلامي كيفية الحصول على محاظرات الاستاذ محمد علي خميس حول برنامج الاند دسكتوب 
واكون شاكرا اليكم 
ك.غزوان


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الله ع
الله عليك الله
الله عليك الله
ليك الله


----------



## ربيع الشام (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ربيع الشام (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني مافي كتاب أو اي شي يحدد كيفية تقديم التقارير


----------



## مصطفي الصغير (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذة الاضافة ارجو من الله ان ينفعنا وينفعك بها


----------



## salarsm2000 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اضافة الى ما ذكره الاخ(garary) فانه هنالك اشياء يجب ذكرها في حال القيام باعمال مساحية دقيقه وهي:
1- درجة الحراره 
2- نوع الاجهزة المستخدمة
3-الدقة المراد العمل في حدودها
4- معلومات مساحية اخرى اذا تطلب الامر ذلك مثل(تحديد النطاقzone)ومعرفة ال(S.F.)والعناصر الخاصة بالسفيرويد في البلد الذي تعمل فيهكدرجة التفلطح وa,bالخاصة بالنموذج الرياضي الخاص بالبلد
.......وشكرا لكم


----------



## التلاوى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

عند كتابة اى تقرير فنى لابد فى البداية ان نضع عدة نقاط توضح حيثيات المشروع ومنها.
1/ اسم المشروع
2/ الجهة المالكة للمشروع
3/ الجهة المنفذة للمشروع
4/ رقم العقد
5/ تاريخ استلام الموقع
6/ تاريخ بدء العمل بالمشروع
7/ المدة الزمنية للمشروع
ثم بعد ذلك البدء فى كتابة التقرير الفنى وهنا مايخص الموضوع المطروع كتابة تقرير حول الاعمال المساحية .ويتلخص فى الاتى:
1- تم تحديد نقاط الضبط الراسى Bm حيث اخذت القرءات وتم تدوينها.
2- تم تحديد محور الطريق بمسافات لاتزيد عن 25 مترا وفى المنحنيات بمسافات لاتزيد عن 10 امتار 
3- جارى العمل فى رصد الميزانية الطولية والعرضية للطريق.
هذا كمثال لتنفيذ طريق .وفى المرة القادمة سوف نوضح اكثر .


----------



## التلاوى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

.......وشكرا لكم


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمروعلى3 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات قيمة اذن

هل ممكن اح الاعضاء يجمع تلك المعلومات ويعطينا نموذج ورد لتقرير مساحى


----------



## عبدو99 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر جميع المهندسين المشاركين بهذا البوست


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## ع ا د ل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا الطيب على طرحك هذه الافكار طيبة


----------



## صادق عبده (17 أكتوبر 2008)

عند كتابة اى تقرير فنى لابد فى البداية ان نضع عدة نقاط توضح حيثيات المشروع ومنها.
1/ اسم المشروع
2/ الجهة المالكة للمشروع
3/ الجهة المنفذة للمشروع
4/ رقم العقد
5/ تاريخ استلام الموقع
6/ تاريخ بدء العمل بالمشروع
7/ المدة الزمنية للمشروع
ثم بعد ذلك البدء فى كتابة التقرير الفنى وهنا مايخص الموضوع المطروع كتابة تقرير حول الاعمال المساحية .ويتلخص فى الاتى:
1- تم تحديد نقاط الضبط الراسى Bm حيث اخذت القرءات وتم تدوينها.
2- تم تحديد محور الطريق بمسافات لاتزيد عن 25 مترا وفى المنحنيات بمسافات لاتزيد عن 10 امتار 
3- جارى العمل فى رصد الميزانية الطولية والعرضية للطريق.


----------



## الابعاد الثلاثيه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير لكل من قدم او اضاف معلومات عن سؤال الاخ بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## garary (18 أكتوبر 2008)

لماذا غابت المشاركة


----------



## ابوجازية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

اود شرح ما يوجد فى ملف المشروع من تقاريرعامة عن المشروع 

1/اسم المشروع
2/ جهة المشروع


----------



## garary (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مايوجد فى ملف المشروع هو الاتى:
1 / العقد موضح فية بيان اجراءات التعاقد بين الجهة المالكة والجهة المنفذة
2/ جدول الكميات
3/ مستند استلام الموقع
4/ الرسومات التفصيلية للمشروع
5/ تكليفات الاشراف على المشروع
6/ المكاتبات للجهة المنفذة
7/ التقارير الشهرية


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم عدنان
الموضوع لا يلتفت اليه الكثيرون لذا تم تثبيت الموضوع لكونه جديد
رجاء التفاعل من الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## ميالا (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الموضوع المطروح جميل جدا الرجاء تزويدنا بمعلومات جديده عنه من الاخوه المهندسين اصحاب الخبره


----------



## نانسى العزب (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله كل خير وربنا يوفق الجميع ويطرح فى قلوبنا حب الناس فى الله لا غير...
...صلى الله وبارك وسلم على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين...


----------



## garary (24 أكتوبر 2008)

(تقرير فني حول تصميم طريق .....................
1/من خلال مراجعة النقاط المساحية ( نقاط ترافرسt.p) لوحظ وجود بعض النقاط موجودة بمسار الطريق المصمم والبعض الأخر بالقرب من محور الطريق المصمم بمسافة مابين 8 متر و12متر وهذا في النقاط أرقام(2- 3-7-8- 12)وبالتالي على المكتب المصمم نقل النقاط المذكورة وتكون بعيدة عن محور الطريق بمسافة لاتقل عن 20 مترا وذلك لتفادى تعرضها للإزالة من الاليات المنفذة للمشروع مستقبلا. 
2/ لم يتم توضيح بيانات المنحنيات في الرسومات من حيث بيان نصف القطر و الزاوية ودرجة ميل المنحنى وطول المنحنى.
3/لم يتم أدراج رسومات توضح القطاعات العرضية في الرسومات المقدمة حيث يتطلب الأمر توضيح هذة الرسومات وذلك لبيان تحديد عرض الرصف للطريق وكذلك لمراجعة كميات الحفر والردم على أن تكون القطاعات العرضية بمسافة 100 متر بين نقطة وأخرى.
4/من خلال مراجعة جدول الكميات المعد للمشروع لوحظ قصور في وضع عدة بنود ومنها
أ/البند رقم (7) والمتعلق بعبارات لتصريف مياة الأمطار.المطلوب في هذا البند أن يكون أكثر تفصيلا من حيث توضيح بند الحفر وتوضيح كمية الخرسانة المسلحة والعادية كلا على حدى و تحديد نوع الخرسانة المستعملة وفى اى موضع تكون فى مسار الطريق على الرسومات وكذلك توضيح نوع العبارة هل هي أنبوبية أو صندوقية مع أن الرسومات المرفقة بالتصميم موضح فيها عبارات أنبوبية .
ب/بند رصف الاكتاف غير مدرج بجدول كميات المشروع مع توضيح البند هل هو ردم بتربة أساس حبيبي أو بطبقة إسفلتية. 
ج/ طلاء الطرق الزراعية بعرض 10 سم وليس كما ورد بجدول الكميات .
د/بند قنوات تصريف مياة الأمطار غير مدرج بجدول كميات المشروع .
ھ/ بند تركيب الأعمدة الكيلو مترية غير مدرج بجدول كميات المشروع .
هذا بعض من كثير .......امل الردود من الزملاء فى المنتدى.


----------



## garary (24 أكتوبر 2008)

اين الردود


----------



## عماد داود (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الايضاحات الموجزة


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

اللهم اجزي جميع من سجل في هذا الموقع كل الخير
ونرجو للجميع الهداية
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشكركم على جهودكم المباركه باذن الله تعالى


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر كل من فى المنتدى


----------



## ساناز المهندسة (31 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## محمد عبد الكافى (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الجبار الذى تبذلونه لوجه الله راجين منه وان اظن ذلك وجه الله تعالى:12::63::16:


----------



## eng: issa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور اخي العزيز*

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## garary (5 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا تقرير فنى حول تصميم لكريق معين :
لوحظ عدم أعداد دراسة فنية للمنطقة طبوغرافيا وكذلك عدم تحديد مااذا كانت الطريق تحتاج إلى عبارات لتصريف مياه الأمطار أم لا، وذلك لتحديد كمية تدفق المياه وكذلك عدم عمل استبيان من سكان المنطقة التي يمر بها المشروع وأخذه بعين الاعتبار عند التصميم المطلوب، ومن خلال مراجعة التصميم المعد لهذة الطريق تبين انه لا توجد عبارة لتصريف المياة في المنطقة المذكورة أعلاه وبالتحديد عند نقطة الكيلو(200+4) في تصميم ازدواج طريق ******** وان المناسيب متساوية مع الطريق القائم من حيث الارتفاع والانخفاض . 
إلا انه وفى هذة المنطقة تحديدا لم تتم الدراسة طبوغرافيا بالشكل الكافي حيث لوحظ من خلال الزيارة الميدانية وجود وادي في ناحية الجنوب ويمتد منه خندق تتدفق من خلاله المياه متجه نحو الشمال بعرض مابين (6ـ10) متر وبعمق يزيد عن (10) متر عابرة الطريق القائم مما يتسبب في ركود المياه بكميات كبيرة فوق جسم الطريق وهذا يسبب العديد من المشاكل للمركبات الإلية المارة بالطريق وكذلك تهالك جسم الطريق. 
وعلــــى ماتقدم فإننا نرى أن يتم التعديل في مناسيب هذة المنطقة بالذات حيث يتطلب الأمر رفع المناسيب وعمل عبارة في المنطقة المذكورة وفى اقل نقطة حتى يتم انسياب المياة آلاتية من الجنوب إلى الشمال بشكل طبيعي دون تعرضها لجسم الطريق. 
وشكرا..........


----------



## Ashraf M (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل جرارى - 

اولا ارجوا الفصل التام و عدم الخلط بين اعمال تصميم الطرق و اعمال المساحه للطرق 

اعمال تصميم الطرق شئ مختلف تماما عما ذكرت و تخضع لدراسات هندسيه و تخطيطيه و اجتماعيه و بيئيه يقوم بها متخصصون على مستوى عال (كل فى تخصصه) و عادة لايقوم بها افراد بل كيانات (مكاتب - هيئات - ....)

اما اعمال المساحه للطرق فهى شئ بسيط و مباشر(ذو نشاطات محدوده) - عندما تبدأ مراحل تصميم الطرق.

فعلى سبيل المثال - عندما تنتهى الدراسات (المشار اليها سابقا) الى ضرورة انشاء طريق بين المدينه ا (او التجمع الحضرى ا ) و المدينه ب (او التجمع الحضرى ب) - بحيث تكون الكثافات المروريه المتوقعه عليه ( كذا و كذا) - خلال الفتره التصميميه المقترحه ( 15 او 20 او .... عام) و تنويعات الاحمال المروريه كذا و كذا و احتمالية دخول الطريق المقترح بعد ذلك فى شبكه اوسع لخدمة المناطق كذا و كذا 

تبدا الدراسات الهندسيه لتصميم الطريق

وطبعا تشمل : التصميم الهندسى - التصميم الجيوتقنيكى - التصميم المائى (ان صحت الترجمه ) - التصميم الانشائى لسطح الطريق - التصميم الانشائى للكبارى و الانفاق - ....

وعند بداية المرحله الاولى من هذه التصاميم ( التصميم الهندسى )

تكون المرحله الاولى هى اختيار المسارات المقترحه (Corridor Selection ) - و يتم ذلك بعمل مسارات و دراسة هذه المسارات مبدئيا و دراسة التكلفه و المميزات و العيوب لكل مسار 

(ملحوظه - يقوم بذلك مكاتب كبيره: تملك القدره على شراء (صور الاقمار الصناعيه) او عمل تصوير جوى - و استخدام البرامج و الاساليب المناسبه لاستخراج البيانات الازمه لهذه الدراسات )

و تمتلك هذه المكاتب اساليبها و خبراتها الخاصه التى تميز بعضها عن بعض وتتنافس فى ذلك

- و هذه هى مجرد البايات 

اما الاعمال المساحيه للطرق - فهى كما يقال straight forward و يوجد فى اغلب المكاتب الكبيره مواصفاتها الخاصه للاعمال المساحيه اللازمه لاعمال تصميم و تنفيذ الطرق - و هى بمثابة كتاب التعليمات و الارشادات و يتم اتباعها بطريقه نمطيه - فهذا التطبيق لعلم المساحه من التطبيقات القديمه التى تم وضع اسسها و قواعدها (مثل اى مواصفات للتنفيذ)


----------



## garary (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا مشكور على تناولك الموضوع فى المنتدى
ثانيا الم تلاحظ ان عنوان الموضوع هو( طريقة كتابة تقرير اعمال مساحية)
ثالثا ماطرحتة انا فى مداخلتى هو شى مبسط عن الموضوع المشار الية ولم اتطرق الى اعمال التصميم وكيفيتها وكذلك الى الاعمال المساحية لاننى اعلم ماهية هذة الاعمال .
رابعا ماذكرتة بان الدراسات الهندسية لتصميم الطرق تقوم بها مكاتب كبيرة .فارجوا ان تفهم باننا نحن فى ليبيا نقوم بتصميم وكذلك الاعمال المساحية للطرق فى ابسط المكاتب ولله الحمد دون تعقيد كما اشرت انت 
وماذ يعنى المكاتب الكبيرة ليس الا مهندسن ومساحين كلا فى تخصصة لامكاتب كبيرة ولاهم يحزنون.
اذا كان عندك ماتطرحة فى صلب الموضوع فتفضل مشكورا........


----------



## Ashraf M (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ جرارى -

اولا - يبدوا انك تنسى ما تكتب 

انظر الى السطر الاول الذى كتبته انت : تقرير فنى حول تصميم لطريق معين !!؟؟ 

ثانيا لايوجد فى ما كتبت ما يشير من قريب او بعيد انه لايوجد احد غيرى يعرف كيف يقوم بتصميم الطرق بشكل صحيح !!! - للاسف ادعاءتك ساذجه جدا.

ثالثا - لم اهول و لكن ذكرت الاسس الفنيه الصحيحه التى يعرفها اى مهندس - من الذين يقومون باعمال تصميم الطرق او حتى درسوا ذلك - مجرد الدراسه ( و اعتقد ان الممتازين منهن بالمئات فى مصر وحدها - ناهيك عن باقى العالم العربى)

يبدوا انك لم تطلع على اى مواصفات لاعمال تصميم الطرق - لا عربيه و لا اجنبيه و لاداعى لان تتكلم باسم المهندسين فى ليبيا - فقد رايت مهندسيين ليبيين على مستوى فنى عال جدا و يعملون فى مكاتب عالميه فى بعض الدول العربيه - دون ذكر الاسماء - اما ماتذكره انت فلا يمكن قبوله من طالب ذو مستوى ضعيف.

انصحك ان تحاول القراءه فى مواصفات اعمال تصميم الطرق و الدراسات التى تنص عليها هذه المواصفات - بشكل مباشر و صريح ( دون فذلكه) - وهناك فى العالم العربى مواصفات اكثر من رائعه ( المواصفات السعوديه - المواصفات القطريه - المواصفات الخاصه بامارة دبى - .. على الاقل هؤلاء اللذين اعرفهم) - وبالتأكيد هناك الكثير من المواصفات الاخرى الرائعه التى لم اتعرض لها اثناء عملى.

اما ان سيادتك تقوم باعمال التصميم بمفردك و طبقا لرؤيتك الفنيه الخاصه - فهى كفاءه غير عاديه - لم اصل انا او غيرى (من زملائى الذين اعرفهم على الاقل ) لها - استمر كما انت و بالتوفيق.

يبدوا ان رؤيتى لبعض المكاتب - و التى قد يوجد فيها اكثر من 15 مهندسا و فنيا فى قسم التصميم الهندسى ( وحده) - ناهيك عن 6 او 7 من المهندسين المسؤلين عن التصميم الانشائى - و مهندسى المواد (Materials ) و المهندسين المختصين فى تحليل و تخطيط النقل و المواصلات (Transportation Planners ) و المختصين فى الـ GIS و استخداماته فى هندسة الطرق و المواصلات- قد اصابنى بالجهل و اضعف الامكانيات الفنيه لدى - على العموم كما سبق وذكرت استمر كما انت و بالتوفيق. ( تذكير - قلت رؤيتى و لم اقل عملى او خبرتى ) 

عادة - لاارد على مثل هذه الرسائل - و لكن من واجب اى مهندس عندما يرى خلل شديد فى اسس العمل ان يشير الى ذلك فورا - فقد تعلمنا ان مسئولية المهندس - ليست فنيه فقط - والامثله تفوق الحصر على طرق تنهار و تسقط اجزاء كبيره منها بسبب سوء الدراسات الجيوتقنيكيه و التوصيات التصميميه الناتجه عنها.

عموما - لاداعى لان تشغل نفسك بما كتبت انا - اتركه للاخرين - و ثق انى لن اكتب اى تعليق مره اخرى على ما تكتب.


----------



## garary (9 نوفمبر 2008)

************************

رجاء عدم الخروج عن حدود اللباقة فى الحديث
مشرف القسم


----------



## m_anas (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااا
انس رمضان 
طالب بالمعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا ببنها


----------



## قاسم مبشر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اقترح علي الاخوة الاعضاء من لدية تقرير يعتقد مثاليتة او مطابقتة للمواصفات العالمية بارفاقة في المنتدي
وأجره علي الله


----------



## Ashraf M (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ قاسم

رغم انى قدمت بعض التقارير على اعمال مساحيه قمت بها او بالاشراف عليها - الا اننى لا اعتقد انها مثاليه.

اعتقد ان كلمة مثالى كبيره (على الاقل على ما قدمته) او لنقل بشكل اكثر دقه ستكون غير موضوعيه - فما يظنه شخص انه مثالى قد يكون غير مثالى فى رأى الاخرين و العكس - ولكن دعنا نتفق على بضعة اشياء و ادعوا الاخرين للمساهمه فى الاراء للوصول الى صيغه او صيغ متفق عليها. (على الاقل لانى تركت الاعمال المساحيه منذ زمن)

التقرير - اى تقرير(هندسى) - له عناصر اساسيه : مثل :العنوان - موضوع التقرير - مقدم الى - مقدم من - تاريخ التقديم - و احيانا الغرض من التقديم - و ملخص مختصر عن التقرير.

ثم نأتى الى التقرير نفسه - و اعتقد امما نتكلم عن نوعين من التقارير: تقارير اعمال و تقارير استشاريه.

تقارير الاعمال - ستكون هى الاسهل - فى الاتفاق عليها - لانها كما يقال straight forward - مباشره - و تتضمن عناصر العمل بوضوح - مع العلم اننى شخصيا اتبع نموذج Task - Resource - Process - QC - وللتوضيح اقسم اى عمل الى : 1 مهمه رئيسيه - 2 الموارد (معدات - اجهزه - اشخاص) - 3 طريقة عمل 4 مراقبة الجوده - ثم اضع الجدول الزمنى (اذا كانت الاعمال كبيره و متداخله او متقاطعه). و فى النهايه المنتج النهائى.

فمثلا عند كتابة تقرير عن اعمال Traverse - احرص على ان يشمل: 

المهمه الرئيسيه - انشاء Traverese مكون من كذا نقطه - الغرض منه كذا - و المواصفات التى يخضع لها كذا .
الموارد - الاجهزه المستخدمه كذا - الادوات و المعدات كذا - البرامج كذا
الاشخاص كذا(مهندسين - فنيين - عمال)
الطريقه - شرح مختصر للطريقه.
متابعة الجوده - شرح مختصر لاسلوب المراجعه و متابعة جودة الاعمال.
المنتج النهائى - سرد للمنتج النهائى (وسيكون هنا عباره عن نقاط مثبته فى منطقة العمل بمواصفات كذا و قوائم احداثيات على النظام كذا و معايير الدقه للاحداثيات المقدمه)

اما التقرير الاستشارى - فاعتقد انه ليس مباشرا وسيكون هناك خلاف كبير عليه - لان كل فرد يود ان يعرض رايه بالطريقه التى يفضلها و التى تعكس خبراته.

على العموم - ارجوا ان اكون قد افدتكم.


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يعيطك الف عافيه 
و الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري .......


----------



## م/عيد شعبان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

فيما يلي تقرير أعمال مساحية يقدم الى الجهات الأستشارية الأجنبية
ونرجو منكم الدعاء:
*RHI*
*Reliance Heavy Industries*
*SURVEYING REPORT**Client:* MISR BEIN-SUEF CEMENT{MBCC}All dimensional inspection carried out according to the drawing requirements*Project *:MISR BEIN-SUEF CEMENT–LINEII*Contract No.* : 1480 MBCFA*Constructor: *Reliance Heavy Industries *Date:*10/28/2008*Report No.:#064**Drawing No*.:*Item:* pipe rack zone (3&4&5) concreate as built.1480 w16.92.03 me 300.rev3 1480 w16.92.03 me 202. photography photoNO.*Check AXIS & levels for zone 3&4&5 as built concreate. **THEORETICAL**AS-BUILT**difference*_E__N__Z__E__N__Z__E__N__Z_* zone *.193*NOTE:-**N =Design (N) +5000 &E =5000-Design (W) According to MBCC**Z= LEVEL= TOP OF concrete.**there are 4 columns are missing in as built and missing in dwg no :w16 92 03 me 202**there are damage anchor and broken anchor see attached photography.**CHECK FOR INFORMATION & MODIFICATION**Checked By Contractor Surveying department *Name: Eid Shaban hashemDate : / /Signature :

مع اطيب تمنياتي اخوكم
م/ عيد شعبان هاشم
مدير قسم المساحة بشركة rhi 
مشروع اسمنت مصر بني سويف الخط الثاني


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يعيطك الف عافيه 
و الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري .......


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخوزان الله يكرمكم ويبارك فيكم
الراجل طالب تقرير هندسي للمساحة
واحنا كمان فعلا محتجين الحجات دي


----------



## محمد الفجال (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مششششششششششكككور اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد مساح (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Absy85 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

يا الله وين واحد يتحصل على ما يريد ؟ من معلومة شبه تامة


----------



## Absy85 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الى حد الان لم يعمل معى رابط واحد من الروابط


----------



## Absy85 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجوا المساعد فى الدخول الى المشاركات والاستفادة منها


----------



## المدرمين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعه احنا بنعاني من قلة المعرفه بأعمال المساحيه ونرجو المزيد والمزيد من البرامج والكتيبات المساحيه 
عبدالله سعد عبدالقوي وارجو الاهتمام ورقم تليفوني ده 0184400493


----------



## مساح محترف (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكركم على المجود العظيم وارجو ان تتاح لي الفرصة لافادة الاعضاء


----------



## محمدالمهاجر (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بالإضافة الى الذي ذكرة الزملاء التلاوي & garary &salarsm
يدون اسم المساح القائم بالعمل ومجموعة العمل المساعدة


----------



## صقرالعلم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*اخواني مهندسين العرب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

اخواني جميعا مهندسين العرب 
كل عام وانتم بخير

نتشرف بوجودكم في هذا المنتدى ولدينا الكثير من السؤالات 
في مجال مساحة الطرق ممكن لو سمحتوا ان تفيدوناء
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## صقرالعلم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*اخي العزيز كل عام وانت بخير*



التلاوى قال:


> عند كتابة اى تقرير فنى لابد فى البداية ان نضع عدة نقاط توضح حيثيات المشروع ومنها.
> 1/ اسم المشروع
> 2/ الجهة المالكة للمشروع
> 3/ الجهة المنفذة للمشروع
> ...


 
اخي العزيز اولا كل عام وانت بخير 

ممكن لو سمحت ان تشرح لي عن جميع النقاط والاساسيات في مساحة الطرقات المبدئية شرح مفصل

والسموحة لو ثقلت عليك وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## garary (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى صقرالعلم كل العام وانت بخير 
ارجوا عطاء كل شخص حقة .ماشرت الية انت فى الاقتباس ليس للاخ التلاوى مع كل احترامى وتقديرى لك وله
ارجوا مراجعة الصفحة الاولى من هذا الموضوع .وكل عام والجميع بخير.


----------



## مصعب العراقي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## mahmoud medhat (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخى


----------



## azoz.azoz (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمو تامر (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abo7akam (14 ديسمبر 2008)

:81:كيف استطيع تحديد قطعه غرض على جهاز total stasoin:11:


----------



## السيد يوسف (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## فرانك عزام (23 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## garary (23 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا جزء من تقرير مساحى حول عمل جارى فى طريق ما
1/اعمال تحديد المسار حتى كيلومتر (19)
2/اعمال رصد وحساب الميزانية (منسوب الارض الطبيعة G.l ) حتى الكيلومتر (19)
3/اعمال التنظيف للوصول الى المنسوب التصميمى للطريق حتى الكيلومتر(10)
4/تم رصد وحساب المنسوب التصميمى للطريق حتى الكيلومتر(5)ويتم اعدادها فى نماذج مخصصة لذلك
تحياتى........


----------



## kesbah (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​
فلكم بكل واحد منهم حسنة


----------



## اسامه سليمان على (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا جداجدا


----------



## عبدالبارى (5 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذا تقرير مبسط لأعمال الرفع المساحى لأى مشروع 
ولنبدأ أولاً:- بوجهة التقرير (cover)
يوجد فى وجهة التقرير:-
1-إسم الجهة التى عملت الرفع المساحى 
2-إسم المشروع
3-تاريخ المشروع
4-إسم الجهة المرسل لها التقرير
ويفضل يكون عليها صورة من الموقع التى تم الرفع المساحى له
ثانياً:-
الفهرس......ويشمل جميع البنود التى سوف تشرح بعد ذلك
ثالثاً:-
نتكلم عن المباحث الحقلية وأعمال الرفع المساحى...
1-المباحث الحقلية :-
كل شىء موجود فى المنطقة نتكلم عنه تحت هذا العنوان من إستكشافات وملاحظات ولها تأثير عن المشروع أو لا نكتب كل شىء
ونكتب عن إختصاصات المباحث الحقلية مثل طريق يمر بمنطقة الدراسة أو مبانى أو أى عائق للمنطقة الدراسة التى نعمل لها الرفع المساحى
2-أعمال الرفع المساحى :-
أولاً :- نكتب عن تحديد الأعمال التى نعمل لها التقرير
ثانياً:-الوصف المساحى للمنطقة والطبوغرافى لها 
3- أعضاء الفريق المساحى والأجهزة المستخدمة:-
لا أفضل كتابة أسماء الأعضاء ولكن أفضل كتابة أعدادهم 
وأسماء الأجهزة المستخدمة
4- لابد وأكد عن كتابة الإحداثيات المستخدمة فى أعمال الرفع المساحى وأسماء البرامج المستخدمة 
والأهم لابد أن نتكلم عن النتائج وإن شاء الله المرة القادمة نتكلم عن كيفية أخراج النتائج إما فى المباحث الحقلية والرفع المساحى والملاحق المرفقة مع التقرير المساحى إن شاء الله 
ولابد أن أرى ردود وتحسين لهذا الجزء البسيط 
وشكراً لتساع صدوركم 
وجزاكم الله خيراً
وشكراًللمشرفين على تثبيت هذا الموضوع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابو حسناء (6 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## عبدالبارى (11 يناير 2009)

لا يوجد ردود ولا تعليق هل الموضوع مش واضح أو هل فيه حاجة خطأ هل نكمل أو ...
وشكراً
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد مطري (15 يناير 2009)

لوسمحتو صور لبعض ايقونات اوتوكاد مع فائده كلا منها


----------



## ابوهشوم (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اهم شئ هو وضع التاريخ 
حاله الطقس
الفروقات في الاحداثيات او المنسوب
نوع ورقم الجهاز المستعمل
\\\\هذه معلوماتي المتواضعه وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud khalid (29 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## Akmal (3 فبراير 2009)

ألف شكر لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## survey engineer (3 فبراير 2009)

ممكن اعرف كيف نعمل alignment على اللاند


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذة الاضافة


----------



## عصام حاكم (1 مارس 2009)

يؤجدر برنامج اسمه برمي فيرى يتكفل بهاذا الموضوع بشكل وافي


----------



## يوسف عرب (23 سبتمبر 2010)

نظام التقرير المساحي:كلاتي
1- اسم المشروع والجهة المنفذة والمستفيدة
2- شرح طبيعة العمل
3-تثبيت جدول أحداثيات ومناسيب نقاط الضبط الارضي ودقة النقاط
4- رفق الsite plane المشروع وتثبيت النقاط
5-تقرير مفصل عن الاجهزة المستخدمة ودقة العمل 
6-رفق صور أثناء أعمال المسح


----------



## ibrahiem (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## على طة صقر (12 ديسمبر 2010)

عند كتابة اى تقرير فنى لابد فى البداية ان نضع عدة نقاط توضح حيثيات المشروع ومنها.
1/ اسم المشروع
2/ الجهة المالكة للمشروع
3/ الجهة المنفذة للمشروع
4/ رقم العقد
5/ تاريخ استلام الموقع
6/ تاريخ بدء العمل بالمشروع
7/ المدة الزمنية للمشروع
ثم بعد ذلك البدء فى كتابة التقرير الفنى وهنا مايخص الموضوع المطروع كتابة تقرير حول الاعمال المساحية .ويتلخص فى الاتى:
1- اظهار البنود التنفيذية للمشروع لكل بند على حدا.
2- كل بند يكتب مواصفاتة بالتفصيل والوحدة المترية لة وكميتة بالتحديد .
وسيتم توضيح كل ذة البنود بالتفصيل فى المرات السابقة .


----------



## سعد السعدي (14 ديسمبر 2010)

في تقرير المساحه يجب ذكر ارتفاع الجهاز و القراءات المأخوذه . كذلك الملاحظات الخاصه بالحاله الجويه ليوم العمل مع أية ملاحظات تستحق الذكر.


----------



## mostafammy (7 يونيو 2011)

يار ريت احد من الاخوه لو عنده تقرير يرفعه على المنتدى 
حتى تعم الفائدة على للجميع


----------



## غضبان محمد (8 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## elhosiny1985 (31 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم الاخوه اعضاء المنتدي اتقدم لكم بطلب المساعده في الحصول عالي وظيفة مساح انا اعمل مساح منذ اربع سنوات بمكتب مساحه باللملكه العربيه السعوديه وبصراحه حقوقي ضايعه في هذا المتكب واتمني منكم مساعده في الحصول علي فرصه اخري للعمل باحدي المكاتب او الشركات انا عندي خبره كبيره بالعمل بالموقع والمكتب في مجال الصرف الصحي والطرق والعمل علي اللوحات الجويه والتعامل مع نظام الامانه والعمل علي العديد من البرامج المساحيه والا جهزه المساحيه كما اشتركت ببعض المشاريع الكبري بمدينة المعرفه الاقتصاديه بالمدينه المنوره وياريت المساعده تكون عن طريق الحصول علي تاشيره للعوده بها مره اخري الرجاء الاتصال بي علي الخاص في اسرع وقت وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## shammakh (31 يوليو 2011)

معلومات رائعة شكرا


----------



## elhosiny1985 (31 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعه الرجاء الرد علي طلبي


----------



## adel104 (31 يوليو 2011)

أرجو الإستفادة من هذا التقرير مع أنه باللغة الإنجليزية


----------



## adel104 (31 يوليو 2011)

*كيفية كتابة تقرير مساحي*

أرجو الإستفادة من هذا التقرير مع أنه باللغة الإنجليزية


----------



## adel104 (31 يوليو 2011)

*كيفية كتابة تقرير مساحي*

أرجو أن تعم الفائدة من هذا التقرير مع أنه مكتوب بالإنجليزية


----------



## adel104 (31 يوليو 2011)

*كيفية كتابة تقرير مساحي*

ملف آخر به تقرير مساحي (تكملة لما سبق)


----------



## mostafammy (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك مهندس عادل


----------



## ماجد عطا (29 يوليو 2012)

مشكور *adel104*


----------



## hamedo86 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

تم نقل المعلومات المضافة الى مجموعة علمية في الفيس مع ذكر اسم الموقع وصاحب المعلومات


----------



## hamedo86 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## wessam-m-h (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اذا تم التئكيد حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## wessam-m-h (16 أكتوبر 2012)

:33:جزاكم الله خيرا اذا تم التئكيد حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووو على الوضوع الرائع


----------



## Eng.Hafez Mustafa (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً garary


----------

